# Directions



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

Can anyone provide directions to HR for Parole down in Norfolk, MA? I can not pull Industries Drive up on maquest. PM me please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

whats are the exact addresses?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

according to Google there is a 

Industrial Drive
Industries Way

Industries Way has a correctional facility


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

It says Rt 1a, Industries Drive....and that is about it. I checked their website and the DOC's because it seems like (I am taking a guess) both of their HR dept's are run out of the same place. The Doc website had a P.O. Box, and the Parole Board listed their Natick address.


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks 94, I will try that.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

If your a AAA member they can make you a whole big directions packet, but I dont know if its that big of a deal.


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

Norfolk is near greenfield, isn't it...
Awful long drive from your house, Gas prices are still high..
 
Just joking, What's your score??


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info everyone. Stubrie, I am 98-non vet, do you have any insight for potential candidates?


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

I've heard transitional is not that bad.
All depends on your prospective.
Looks like they are grade 18's, and parole is overdue for a contract.
Sounds like you deal with a lot of processing.
I've heard various things about hiriing, some say a lot, others say just backfilling retirements.
Can't go wrong with group 4, especially if you carry state time into the job.
I do not know if you can bid to Field Parole after a period of time?
With that score you won't need luck, so I won't wish it....


----------

